# Huge Breakthrough with Holly



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

I never imagined I would be able to share this update with all of you, but Holly has really started to allow the walls to come down. I had Holly in the kitchen with me yesterday evening while waiting for Jim to come home from work. As normal her cage was open and she was busy climbing all over the top and sides. I like to slice raw carrots as a snack before supper and I always shave some for Holly. Well, apparently I wasn’t doing this fast enough for Holly and she jumped from her cage door to my lower arm and sat there the whole time I was getting our carrots ready. She explored my arm picking at my shirt then found the buttons on the front of my shirt so of course she had to tug and play with those too. As long as I didn’t get my hands to close to her she was fine and content to play on my sleeved arm. She later did this several more times, going from her cage back to my arm and even got on Jim’s arm once he got home.
This morning as I was doing my daily cage cleaning and getting her breakfast she got right back on my arm again. This time she allowed me to walk around the kitchen with her, she even started preening her feathers while she was resting on my arm. Needless to say I’m simply delighted with this huge progress. It’s something I never dreamed I would see out of Holly.


----------



## WonderBird (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww!! that's amazing! I'm so glad to hear about the progress that Holly made. Sooner or later she'll be begging for kisses! if not already... anyways! keep us posted =D


----------



## WonderBird (Feb 2, 2009)

As I was re reading your post I noticed how you said, "she even started preening on my arm", is this not normal behaviour? Charlie started to preen on my arm and everywhere I go, my shoulder my hand, anywhere on the first day of bringing him home. Is that unusal or is it just me?


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

WonderBird said:


> As I was re reading your post I noticed how you said, "she even started preening on my arm", is this not normal behaviour? Charlie started to preen on my arm and everywhere I go, my shoulder my hand, anywhere on the first day of bringing him home. Is that unusal or is it just me?



It may be normal, but coming from Holly who was NOT hand tame in the least and still very afraid of hands, I found this a huge step in the right direction that she was comfortable enough sitting on my arm to do what comes naturally. When we've attempted to make contact it was always very reserved and cautious on her part. She is always ready to dart back into her cage if there was even a hint of me trying to approach her.


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm glad to hear of Holly's progress,a major breakthrough as you continue to win her trust.Congrats!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great  What a big step for Holly


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Patience is key! Great job!


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Such great news, it is so heartwarming when they finally respond a little.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You're doing so well with her! So glad you just accept her as she is on her terms. She is showing her appreciation and trust for you!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Congratulations!

It's a wonderful feeling, isn't it? When Quinn flew over onto my shoulder for the first time it just took my breath away, he's like Holly and wasn't tame and was (and still is) very hand shy. It's just the most fantastic feeling when all the patience and dedication pays off!


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Each day gets better and better with Holly. Yesterday if she wasn't on me, she was throwing a fit. For the first time she actually flew from the top of her cage to my shoulder but how and why she did it was a HOOT! Holly was on top of her cage carrying on in a way that clearly let us know she was there. I was talking to Jim at the base of the stairs, he was upstairs. Everytime I would try to say something up to Jim, Holly would let out this gawd awful noise. She finally gave up trying to get my attention and flew over, landing on my shoulder. She then put her face right in front of mine and let out one of those shrieks like she was saying...:"CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW!!??" She clearly does NOT like to be ignored...LOL


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lmao!!!!! i love it...she sounds like such an awesome tiel.....im so glad she wants to be with u.....its great!!


----------

